# Does anybody willing to pay for this??



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anybody willing to pay for this??http://www.ebay.com/itm/251740698037?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D251740698037%26_rdc%3D1Well I don't


----------



## coreya (Dec 2, 2014)

neat bottle & coral, NOT 2500 bucks neat though!!![:'(]


----------



## digger dun (Dec 2, 2014)

There's a sucker born every minute, bully for him if someone is willing to waste a mortgage payment on crap bottle encrusted with coral... Caveat emptor


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 3, 2014)

I think he try to fish for sucker, & hopefully got a BIG one....[][]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 3, 2014)

Well... this post failed and gave me the stuff on the one below, but now this is back up where it wasn't.... Does the photo say "Error!"? 
Another photo, "Crikies!"


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, I tried responding to this post but got this: [h1]Server Error in '/forum' Application.[/h1]
[h2]_Runtime Error_[/h2][font="arial, helvetica, geneva, sunsans-regular, sans-serif "]*Description: *An exception occurred while processing your request. Additionally, another exception occurred while executing the custom error page for the first exception. The request has been terminated. 
[/font]

Else, I was trying to say, "Oh snap. Huge fish! []

So many exceptions? Lol. Exceptional error.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2014)

The price of coral must have gone up. It was only 2K on the 1st.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2014)

I've noticed attempts to link to images on Worthpoint® and they seam have have something built in to prevent that. I haven't bothered trying in years. Mostly because it just seems wrong to me to try.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 3, 2014)

Admin, I hit "Submit Post" and it stayed in limbo--if you will-- for a few seconds; then it did that.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 3, 2014)

Might I add now that it just alerted me of my own post as being someone else's in this-- it sent me an email. This and the Bromomania-error don't happen usually. Does ABF have a cold?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2014)

Clear your cache, that usually fixes things for me and not just here.


----------



## Rika (Dec 3, 2014)

Would look nice in a tropical fish tank if you are a millionaire


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 3, 2014)

Eric.... dunno what that is.
Rika, I put a broken Hutch that I rounded the hole's edges off in a betta tank.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 3, 2014)

I think the seller is just making a fool of them selves .


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 6, 2014)

I sold a dead cat for $52 and a dead groundhog for $40.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171499012338?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D171499012338%26_rdc%3D1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171499014737?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649

They don't seem to like mice or rats as much though.  And I have a really nice opossum that I have not listed yet.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Dec 15, 2014)

Well all of the sudden then coral price is dropping:http://www.ebay.com/itm/2...51740698037%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## digger dun (Dec 15, 2014)

It's a steal a $999 for sure... and by steal I mean you are being robbed if you pay that.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 15, 2014)

I's very attractive (in the sense that driftwood is attractive) and presumably the seller is trying to sell it on the basis of aesthetic appeal rather than as an antique. I could see it selling for ~100 to that kind of crowd.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 15, 2014)

But did they kill the coral to get it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 26, 2014)

Well shucks, if David could sell those dead critters on flea bay, I would think that coral thingy would sell too! maybe for 17.00 and two cents..........


----------

